# Rocky Mountain Bighorns "Rumble"



## ivideowildlife (Jan 20, 2013)

New video is up.
Ram after Ram!!
4 minutes of the best video shots I took in 2013, 
Consider subscribing to my YouTube Channel
I hope you take a few minutes to enjoy...





Kelly Cox

www.i-videowildlife.com


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW ! Thanks for sharing it !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid., some nice immature rams bugging the ladies.


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

More added to the population

http://www.nbcmontana.com/news/fwp-move-sheep-from-wild-horse-island/24703764


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice vid- thanks for sharing. Interesting seeing how they bring sheep out after capture.


----------

